# 🍁🍂🐰☀️My little Bunny!



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ava's just popping in to say hi everybody!! In her cute little Pariero bunny hoodie. It's very pretty out today, the leaves have turned quite but and boy is it chilly. Happy fall everyone!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww she's such a cutie! I can't believe how long her ear fringe has gotten.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

What a beauty! Aw I just love little Ava, would love to cuddle her  I know she would just love to hang out with my gang! 

The bunny hoodie is adorable meoshia.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww she's such a cutie! I can't believe how long her ear fringe has gotten.


Thanks Camille! She got crazy hair lol. It's so wild looking but I guess that's what makes her stand out.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> What a beauty! Aw I just love little Ava, would love to cuddle her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ava sends kisses to aunt Jessica! My little doll is looking so mature these days. I can't get over how crazy that ear fringe has gotten. 
That Pariero hoodie is a fave. This is her first real time wearing it even though we got it last year. Tomorrow she will wear another fave, it has a smiley face in it. I'll have to share a pic. 
I miss seeing your girls. Post pics soon.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hahaha, gotta love that Ava....her looks are priceless Meoshia! Beautiful girl!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > What a beauty! Aw I just love little Ava, would love to cuddle her
> ...



I will defo have to post photos soon, I will do  can't wait to see the smiley face clothing tomorrow!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Hahaha, gotta love that Ava....her looks are priceless Meoshia! Beautiful girl!


Thanks so much Deb! She's my little princess


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I will defo have to post photos soon, I will do  can't wait to see the smiley face clothing tomorrow!



Thanks doll! I'll post the pic of Ava in the smile hoodie on this thread tomorrow. It came in the New Year's Eve bag that Elaina and I bought last year. We got it from Pariero and it's so cool cause they basically put I think 4 outfits, random things in a bag and charge one flat price for it. I hope they do it again next year. It was a great buy. The only thing I didn't use was the one all in one Mine don't like pants. How do yours like all in ones? How old are your girls now?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, Ava looks so pretty ! I love how the perfect pink SL collar matches the bunny hoodie !!! Happy Fall, it was a pretty day here today too


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> awww, Ava looks so pretty ! I love how the perfect pink SL collar matches the bunny hoodie !!! Happy Fall, it was a pretty day here today too


Hi Elaina! Thank you! I was digging around through Ava's hoodies looking for a casual one for her to wear. I'd forgotten about that one lol. Did you buy that one? I forgot how pretty it is and how cool the ears are on that particular hoodie. Ava was comfy in it all day long and the chi's really enjoyed sunbathing on this cool fall day. How did your girls enjoy their day?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hi Elaina! Thank you! I was digging around through Ava's hoodies looking for a casual one for her to wear. I'd forgotten about that one lol. Did you buy that one? I forgot how pretty it is and how cool the ears are on that particular hoodie. Ava was comfy in it all day long and the chi's really enjoyed sunbathing on this cool fall day. How did your girls enjoy their day?


it is a very pretty hoodie ! no, we never bought that one. I think I waited too long and the sizes I wanted were no longer available ... 
the girls really enjoyed there day. they all love Peter , so , they were very happy. we took Minnie, Toots, and Peyton for a walk in the park. Tootsie got her nails cut. her nails grow faster than the others . 
going to sleep soon. so tired.


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

Aww, Ava is all pretty in pink! I love the collar! We are having a super warm fall so far, good thing since Harleigh doesn't like clothes! She may learn to appreciate them come winter!


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

Aww! Ava is all pretty in pink! We are having a warm fall so far, good thing since Harleigh doesn't like wearing clothes! She may learn to appreciate them come winter!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I will defo have to post photos soon, I will do
> ...


I've never tried all in ones on the pups however Millie doesn't like it at all, she tries to walk on her two front paws when she's got anything on her legs haha!
The pups are now 16 (pixie and Darcy) 17 (duchess) and 18 weeks (Gucci)


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Elaina! Thank you! I was digging around through Ava's hoodies looking for a casual one for her to wear. I'd forgotten about that one lol. Did you buy that one? I forgot how pretty it is and how cool the ears are on that particular hoodie. Ava was comfy in it all day long and the chi's really enjoyed sunbathing on this cool fall day. How did your girls enjoy their day?
> ...


I trimmed nails and bathed all of my guys last week. I swear their nails seem to grow back overnight. Sounds like your pups had the most amazing day!
I couldn't remember all of the pieces that came in out NYE bag last year and was about to ask you, but I just remembered. Ava is wearing the smile hoodie today that came in that bag. Ellie Mae should be twinsies with her. Did Ellie Mae get an NYE bag? You threw one in for her last minute right?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessicashield said:
> ...


Lol the image in my head of Millie trying to walk on her front paws. Hilarious! Yeah this is the one thing where Ava complete freezes still. She usually helps me dress her. I think I gave that all in one away but I don't remember for sure.
Awwww all of the pups are still so young. But I bet they've grown loads! Has Duchess blown her coat yet?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

sheljor said:


> Aww, Ava is all pretty in pink! I love the collar! We are having a super warm fall so far, good thing since Harleigh doesn't like clothes! She may learn to appreciate them come winter!


Awe but Harleigh a little pink sweater would be so adorable on you and warm too. Hopefully the little princess will warm up to wearing clothes soon. I know mine can appreciate something warm to wear in a cold day. 
Ava says thanks! She loves clothes. And thinks she's my only baby. What a diva behind that angelic face .


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I trimmed nails and bathed all of my guys last week. I swear their nails seem to grow back overnight. Sounds like your pups had the most amazing day!
> I couldn't remember all of the pieces that came in out NYE bag last year and was about to ask you, but I just remembered. Ava is wearing the smile hoodie today that came in that bag. Ellie Mae should be twinsies with her. Did Ellie Mae get an NYE bag? You threw one in for her last minute right?


yes ! i did get Ellie Mae a lucky bag. she has already worn her smile hoodie recently. its one of my favorites. its so soft and comfy , and it looks so cute on her. also Minnie looks so cute in hers too.

here's Ellie in her all in one 


and in the leopard dress



and the smile hoodie 


Minnie in her leopard dress


Minnie in her all in one 


and here's Minnie and Toots in there star tanks


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Chiluv04 said:
> ...


Yeah duchess has started to lose some hair, it's hard for me to tell since she's my first long coat. Will post some photos of her soon so you can give me your opinion. She's still feels pretty fluffy though but at nearly 18 weeks she must of started right?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes ! i did get Ellie Mae a lucky bag. she has already worn her smile hoodie recently. its one of my favorites. its so soft and comfy , and it looks so cute on her. also Minnie looks so cute in hers too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg Minnie's pretty brown eyes! Thanks so much for sharing these pics they've really brought a smile to my face. Ellie Mae looks so sweet in that all in one. And I love Toots and Minnie matching in the star tanks.
Have you seen the tweed dress on PE? And the other new videos on YouTube?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Yeah duchess has started to lose some hair, it's hard for me to tell since she's my first long coat. Will post some photos of her soon so you can give me your opinion. She's still feels pretty fluffy though but at nearly 18 weeks she must of started right?



Oh yes, at 18 weeks she should have started to blow her coat but some chi's do take a while longer. I can't wait to see pics of how she looks currently. I hope she's bonding well with the other pups. You have such a sweet crew.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Omg Minnie's pretty brown eyes! Thanks so much for sharing these pics they've really brought a smile to my face. Ellie Mae looks so sweet in that all in one. And I love Toots and Minnie matching in the star tanks.
> Have you seen the tweed dress on PE? And the other new videos on YouTube?


I had the all in one on Ellie today. I don't think i'll buy her anymore all in ones like that though. only the kind with the loops , cause I noticed when she was taking a nap , she almost slipped her leg out . I fixed it before she could slip it out, but i'm afraid if i'm not watching her , she could hurt herself if her leg is partially out.. 
I don't think Minnie and Toots have this problem. they have long legs . Ellies is just so short that the long legged things don't work as good for her. 

I saw the tweed dress but I didn't take a close look at it .... mostly cause I think i'm trying to not buy any dresses ... is it really nice ? 
yes, I noticed the new videos. I think its kinda strange they have a new poka dot coat that's almost exactly like one they already have . only difference I see is on one the hood is poka dot with a bow, and on the other, the hood is that furry material like the lining ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I had the all in one on Ellie today. I don't think i'll buy her anymore all in ones like that though. only the kind with the loops , cause I noticed when she was taking a nap , she almost slipped her leg out . I fixed it before she could slip it out, but i'm afraid if i'm not watching her , she could hurt herself if her leg is partially out..
> 
> I don't think Minnie and Toots have this problem. they have long legs . Ellies is just so short that the long legged things don't work as good for her.
> 
> ...



I think I wouldn't mind trying the all in one style with the loops. Ava doesn't like her legs covered and she is kinda tall but she could get her leg out of that all in one from the lucky bag. I notice Louisdog has some older one pieces with the loops. Wooflink does too? Or nah? 
The tweed dress is cute. I won't buy it at that price. I'm holding out for the warmer stuff, not much longer and I think the first couple hoodies we liked will be out. I too thought it was strange they made that other polka dot hoodie...or could it be a jacket? I like the one with the bow as my first choice though. The blouse was cute in the creme color.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Ava all pretty in pink! Just love that little face of her's. I really like that Pariero hoodie too and the SL collar looks great with it.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> awww, Ava looks so pretty ! I love how the perfect pink SL collar matches the bunny hoodie !!! Happy Fall, it was a pretty day here today too


Thanks Michele! I do really love pink on Ava. This particular shade is so bright and cheery on her and the crystal rocks collar is a perfect match. 
The weather couldn't have been prettier. We went to a pumpkin patch later and got apple cider, apple cider donuts and some goodies. Then stuffed ourselves with crab legs and finished the evening with Kendall and Bailey on a nice evening walk. Glad you're back in town. Give Carolina hugs for me.


----------

